# Picture problems with blu ray player running through my receiver



## BKLIERZ (May 22, 2010)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can offer me some advice. I am setting up a home theater in my basement and have a Optoma projector, Yamaha receiver and Sony blu ray player. I have the cable and blu ray running into the receiver via HDMI cables and then HDMI out to the projector. When I watch TV, the picture looks great, but when I play the blu ray player, the picture is bad, it looks very spotty.

I've tried plugging the blue ray player directly into the projector and the picture is good. I've also tried switching the plugs on the back of the receiver and it didn't help. So, I know the projetor is good and the blue ray player is good and the HDMI cable I am using is ok, and the receiver works fine if I am watching TV, so what can the problem be?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It sounds like something is outputing or expecting a different resolution than the rest.

What is the BluRay player set to output? If there is a mismatch, that could cause some problems. The receiver may not be expecting (or does not support) the full 1080p signal and is trying to do some processing on it, which is causing your problem.

What are your model numbers and someone here may be able to give you more detailed information.

Oh and welcome to the Shack! :wave:


----------



## BKLIERZ (May 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help! 

The receiver is a Yamaha HTR-6160 and the blu-ray player is a Sony BDP-S360.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## BKLIERZ (May 22, 2010)

I got it. I changed the settings on the blu ray player to 1080i and that seemed to work. Thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Check the manual of your receiver. If it can support 1080p, then one of two things is wrong:

1) There is a menu setting that was locked into 1080i that you need to change 
OR
2) You are using an older HDMI cable and not a 1.3a or later. From my understanding, this should not make a difference for short runs, but according to the spec, 1.3 (or 1.3a) is required for 1080p.

From the sound of things, it seems that the receiver does not support 1080p, but it's worth a look.

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Check the manual of your receiver. If it can support 1080p, then one of two things is wrong:
> 
> 1) There is a menu setting that was locked into 1080i that you need to change
> OR
> ...


As far as I know all hdmi receivers pass 1080p. The problem was his projector doesn't accept it. :T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh, he said he plugged the BDP directly to the projector and it worked, so I assumed that was at full resolution.

So what's the difference in the HDMI spec if the older cables will still pass the full resolution through? Is it just for the 7.x audio, or does it only matter for longer cable lengths?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Certified category 1 cables (aka standard speed) are good for signals up to 1080i/60. They might or might not work with higher resolutions.

Certified category 2 cables (aka high speed) are good for signals up to 1080p/60, 3D and deep color

Cat 1 or cat 2 cables are available with or without ethernet, which is new for HDMI v1.4.


----------

